# Ccw question??



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Sent off my app . Check cashed yesterday. How much longer do you think it should take? I'm in florida


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know how busy they are now,but my app and 3 renewals never exceeded 4-5 weeks.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

6-7 weeks for me


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

4 to 6 weeks in MI, but due to large increase in new applicants I would expect a few weeks longer than normal.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Took exactly 7 days for me in Ohio, guess we are lucky!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

A little more info for you to help.

Mine is good for 7 years,whether that's from the start or not I don't know.They are good about sending you a renewal package and there is a grace period for renewal,butt if anything happens and you forget,whatever,you start fresh.They also send you a copy of statute 790 which should be updated with 790.033 which spanks municipalities from imposing restriction any more,very important if you're in a public park and they try busting your chops.It was always illegal but this new statute adds a penalty that never existed,and the lib cities got downright pissed because after 25 some years of harrassment and revenue from arrests the State finally said enough,we have always controlled guns outside of local buisness ordnances and your choice of up to 5 days wait on a purchase without a licence.What pissed them off is the governing board members will be fined from their personal accounts,not taxpayers,and could be fired.Gotta love that smack in the face.Anyway,it isn't a bad idea to carry that section of the law in your vehicle just in case.Believe it or not there are still cops that spew the 3 move rule for vehicle carry-no such thing,never was and people have gone to court over it.If the officer doesn't know the law and you actually do,nicely ask for his supervisor's opinion before he wastes both your time.That's a touchy deal there but it's a rare occurance if it needs done.

Go to Florida Concealed Carry Forums ,great place for understanding the law in layman's terms and if grey areas have had a court precedence case or not.There are some grey areas too,along with misconceptions that got Zimmerman in trouble.You could spend days in just searching out the old posts before asking a question that hasn't been answered.

Be safe man.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Sucks having to wait this long I heard of people getting it back less than a month. Who knows.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,less than a month isn't the norm.Don't worry,it'll come,I think their average projected timeframe is 3 months but I haven't heard of that unless they're slammed with apps.Look at the bright side,renewals don't take as long.That is unless Obozo gets his way and implements Martial Law when he's done destroying this country,then we'll have bigger worries.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just did the Florida license class this week also. Figured while I was down here, get er done


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

I sent off for mine 3-4 weeks ago and they said it's taking 8-10 weeks now. I'm in Nebraska.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

In Washington state, is a shall issue state, first application is 30 days, renewal same day. makes life so much easier that way.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Getting different opinions on Florida gun purchases. My class instructor ( ex leo )said I can purchase with a Florida license and take possession


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> Getting different opinions on Florida gun purchases. My class instructor ( ex leo )said I can purchase with a Florida license and take possession


Are you a Florida resident or joint resident?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Strictly non resident. Ny drivers license also.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Then you can not take possession of a handgun in FL, it will have to be sent to NY, it's a Federal thing.


----------



## Jayfury007 (Jan 17, 2014)

hi there all it took me 53 days or 38 business days


----------

